

Iowa police kill son whose father only wanted to ‘teach him a lesson’ - r0h1n
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/11/08/iowa-police-kill-son-whose-father-only-wanted-to-teach-him-a-lesson/

======
evadne
The police are trained so when a truck starts ramming against a police vehicle
without stopping, they make it stop. When the police officer’s life could
pretty much be in danger, they’ll kill you. Duh.

BTW: [http://www.amazon.com/Arrest-Proof-Yourself-Ex-Cop-
Reveals-A...](http://www.amazon.com/Arrest-Proof-Yourself-Ex-Cop-Reveals-
Arrested/dp/1556526377)

~~~
gagege
Yeah, if someone is in a large vehicle, ramming other vehicles, you're going
to have to do whatever it takes to stop them. For all the police officer
knows, this guy in the van was trying to kill him.

~~~
sp332
That may be true in general, but this part seems odd: _dispatchers were
pleading with officers to “back off” in their pursuit._ Sounds like whatever
the cops did in this case was still a violation of some policy.

~~~
gagege
True, that is strange. Forgot about that part.

